# eclipse debugger startet neu wenn ich code ändere



## ARadauer (9. Mai 2007)

hallo, ich weiß nicht genau, seit wann, aber nach irgend einem update is eclipse so schlau, dass wenn ich während des debuggens code ändere, er mir wieder an den anfang des blocksspring wo ich code geändert habe und nun den geänderten code ausführt.

wow nicht schlecht, dass es das kann, aber ich möchte das nicht.. hat irgendjemand eine ahnung wo ich das ausstellen kann?

danke


----------



## kleiner_held (9. Mai 2007)

Hmm wie es aussieht laesst sich das feature (nennt sich "Hot code replace") nirgendwo ausschalten.
Workaround ist, waehrend des debuggens im Projekt-Menue den Schalter "build automatically" auszuschalten.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

Hot Code Replace gibt es in Eclipse schon einige Jahre.
Die Lösung wurde ja schon genannt.
Alternativ: einfach nicht speichern.


----------

